# #25 -CLOSED Prayer Shawl workshop, with Cally



## Designer1234

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

*ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late*. 
_This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1 through to the end so that you have all the information_
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member show volunteers his or her time.

*IMPORTANT* We ask that you read the following requests in order to make our workshops easy to understand and to help them run smoothly.

*#1-once you have posted on this topic*- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' Or unless your settings are not set up for 
emails of watched topics to be sent to you. In that case, click on my profile at the top of any KP page and change it. 
- 
*#2 PLEASE NOTE*: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

*#3- As a matter of courtesy*- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

*#4*- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads. We try to make sure that downloads are pfd downloads as the majority can open them.

*#5* If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see

*KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234*

*#6*-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

_The link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops_.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

*#7*-To subscribe to this section - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

*KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234*

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

*#6* -_One of us (Managers) will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand_.

You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

*Welcome to THE PRAYER SHAWL WORKSHOP WITH CALLY*


----------



## Designer1234

engteacher said:


> I'm having a bit of a problem getting to the workshop. I have several notices in my mailbox but everything keeps coming back to this page. Are we using a particular pattern? I have tried clicking on the workshop from the index page but keep being linked back to this one. Am I missing something? Should I be checking someplace else?
> Thanks.


*LADIES you are in the workshop now. I explained that the workshop information will be posted tomorrow morning . come back here everyone in the morning! 
Cally must be delayed but I have emailed her . The workshop starts tomorrow morning*.


----------



## Katie's Mom

*HI Folks! Here we go! The link for the patterns and the materials are at the very end of this post*!

*PRAYER SHAWL BASICS*

I suspect my initial reaction to prayer shawls was fairly typical:

I frantically tried to remember what I knew about prayer shawls and came up with precious little beyond a vague association with Judaism and maybe Islam, unless I was confusing prayer shawls with prayer rugs.

Certainly prayer shawls were not part of my background. But I had too much respect for the gentle lady to ignore her suggestion that I do some exploration. And what I discovered has led me to new worlds of knitting, giving me another mode of expression.

I discovered that prayer shawl is a physical representation of the support offered to an individual facing a particular challenge.

_The nature of the challenge doesnt matter  death, birth, recovery, illness, divorce, marriage, job loss, graduation_.

When I knit for my church, I see the shawl as a physical representation of the arms and care of God supporting this person.

When I knit for those facing cancer, I visualize the shawl as the strength of all of those who have beaten this disease flowing into the recipient. I have given shawls to dear friends who have moved far away as a substitute for shared hugs.

A prayer shawl doesnt have to be a shawl. Almost anything can be a prayer shawl. Lap robes and afghans are commonly used as shawls.

A prayer shawl can be knitted or crocheted. 
(They can also be woven, but thats outside the sphere of this workshop.)

Since I think of myself as more of a knitter than a crocheter, I talk about knitting the shawls, but I have probably crocheted more shawls than I have knitted.

In other words, all you need to do to produce a prayer shawl is to find a pattern you like, a suitable yarn, your hook or needles, and youre good to go. 
---------------

*In this workshop, I will suggest some patterns, both knit and crochet, that I have found useful as prayer shawls. I invite you to try the patterns as we go along and Ill answer questions. You may also want to simply join the discussion*. 
----

_Having said that, there are a few things that you probably want to consider as you make your choices. All the decisions need to be made with the recipient in mind and vary from shawl to shawl_.

1. *What are you going to make? A shawl*? A lap robe? An afghan? I usually make lap robes for men, since shawls may seem a tad feminine.

2. *How big will your project be*? The first items I made were way too big. Now I make lap robes 36  40 inches square. Rectangular shawls I make about 24 inches by 60 inches. I make triangular shawls about 30 inches deep and how ever wide that makes it.

3. *What care is the shawl likely to receive*? When I make a shawl for someone who is ill, I always use machine washable and dryable yarn. I assume that things will get spilled on the shawl and that caregivers have better things to do than hand wash and re-block a shawl. In her last years, my mother wore her prayer shawl all day, every day. When it just HAD to be washed, I would throw the shawl in the washer and dryer after Mother went to bed so it would be clean and dry for her the next day. On the other hand, a lacy cashmere wrap was perfect to celebrate my dear friends wedding.

4. *Wool vs. synthetic fibers*? I love to work with wool and here in New England its warmth is appreciated. On the other hand, the synthetics are almost as warm and the only option for those with wool allergies. My shawl group is fortunate to have several members who are allergic to wool, so we usually have a supply of synthetic shawls available.

5. *What color(s) to use*? If I know who the recipient will be, I let that guide my choice. I use a favorite color, or team colors, or a symbolic color, such a pink for breast cancer. If I dont know who the recipient will be, my choice is dictated by what colors are missing from our stock, by what is in my stash, or by just what I feel like using. I do try to match colors to the situation, however.

6. *What about the pattern*? Im in favor of simple patterns, as a rule. I envision the recipient snuggling up in my shawl, soaking up the love, strength, and support the shawl holds. I tend to avoid very lacy patterns for those in medical facilities, since there are an infinite number of things just waiting to entangle themselves in the shawl.

7. * Cost*. It may seem inappropriate to discuss the cost of the yarn when dealing with prayer shawls, but yarn is expensive and shawls take a fair amount. I watch for sales and knit from my stash. The shawl is a symbol and the quality/price of the yarn is not the point.

_Please remember that the above reflects my experience and my preferences. You should do whatever seems right in your situation_.
--------
In this workshop,* Ill discuss four different prayer shawl types*: a rectangular shawl, a triangular shawl, a shaped shawl, and a lap robe.

For each type, Ill suggest a pattern to knit and one to crochet. All these patterns are available free on the internet. These are the patterns that I use most. Ill also suggest alternate/additional patterns. Some of these are very simple, and some are more intricate. 
-------
The first week we will focus on the original prayer shawls from the original website, www.shawlministry.com.

*If you want to knit/crochet the basic prayer shawl, here is what youll need*:

*Knitting needle 11 or 13*
555 yards worsted yarn

*CROCHET SHAWL*:	Crochet hook M, N, or P
740 yards worsted yards


----------



## Designer1234

*GOOD MORNING CALLY*! and all the students! Designer here.

 Cally, would you mind using the quote reply when you answer any of the questions? that way the questions and answers are together and when the workshop is closed it will be easy to read .

*Ladies, Please note*- just read Cally's posts and follow along.

She has a wonderful workshop prepared and I want to thank her for doing this for us. I will continue to count the sign ins for today and those posts will be deleted. I hope you all enjoy this workshop. *I know Cally has some wonderful information and will be posting patterns later, for you*. Designer1234


----------



## Katie's Mom

Boy am I learning things in a hurry. Here is the information for the basic knitted prayer shawl, taken direct from the prayer shawl ministry website:

*The Original Prayer Shawl - Knitting Pattern © 2013 All rights reserved.*

1998 - Written & Developed By Victoria Galo and Janet Bristow

It is important to us that the origins of this ministry be honored. We have worked diligently to keep this ministry a 'grass-roots' effort. These shawls are meant to be given away unconditionally and NOT to be sold.

The information on this site is provided freely for your personal use. All copied material that is used for 'personal use' must have the Shawl Ministry web address 
(www.shawlministry.com) 
and credit given to the authors.

As all the material on this site is copyright protected, duplicating, distributing, or displaying any part of it, outside of personal use, is prohibited. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to contact us at [email protected] © 2013

Cast on stitches in multiples of three - 54, 57, or 60. For example, if you use size 11 needles and cast on 54 stitches, 3 skeins of 'slightly bulky' yarn is enough. Some yarns vary in elasticity which will affect your outcome, as will your knitting tension. If the yarn you have chosen has a multicolored stripe, be careful when tying on a new skein. Make sure the color sequence is correct. Also, tie on the new skein in the body of the shawl, instead of an edge, as the ends tend to show.

* *First Row:* k3, p3, to end

* *Second Row:* 
Always start the next row with the opposite stitch of what you see. 
For instance, if the first stitch on the needle is a knit, then start with a purl.
KNIT THE PURLS AND PURL THE KNITS!!!

It should NOT look like ribbing.

*Note:* If you cast on 57 stitches you will always start with K3


----------



## Katie's Mom

And here is the information for the crochet shawl, also from the Prayer shawl Ministry:

*The Original Prayer Shawl Crochet Pattern © 2013 All rights reserved.*

Developed by Rita Glod

Chain 54 stitches or desired width of shawl.
Chain 1, turn, single crochet in each of the stitches to end. Chain 3 and turn.
Double crochet in top of each single crochet. Repeat this row 2 more times.
Chain 1 and do 1 row of single crochet to end. Chain 3 and turn.
Do 3 rows of double crochet. Repeat pattern to end (1 row single, 3 rows double)
End with 1 row of single. Finish with fringe.

**Note:* that crocheting typically uses more yarn than knitting, so you might have to adjust the width and size of hook or use another 1/2 skein.

It has been suggested that skeins of the same dye lot be purchased


----------



## Katie's Mom

buttons said:


> I do have a question...I'm using Caron Simply Soft yarn which is worsted weight 4 ply, 100% acrylic, would I still use the size 11 or 13 needles or would I drop down to a 10 or 10 1/2?
> 
> I'm making this for my dad as he broke his hip in Febraury and is still in Rehab. Probably until the mid or end of May. He is 87 mind ya, his hobby is playing on the computer but he gets chilled so I don't want nothing too heavy. I did start it with size 11 circs. I don't have a problem starting over.
> 
> Thanks


* Sound like a perfect prayer shawl situation! I'd probably use the 11's. That keeps it from being too heavy. And circulars are so much easier on my wrists, especially as the shawl gets larger!*


----------



## Katie's Mom

Geeks Crotchet said:


> Cally, thank you for all the time and effort you have put into this workshop. I have already started my first shawl. Will you be teaching different shawls other than what they have on shawlsministry.com?


 * Yes! I'll be referring to a number of patten sources for shawl patterns. For the workshop, I'm using free patterns. But I'll also mention a couple of books that I use. *


----------



## Estee

I started my crochet shawl last night...I am using Ella Rae Amity, which is a 3 ply acrylic/wool, and a J hook...I chained for 24 inches...It is coming along nicely and will not be a "heavy" scarf, but still warm...I have about 12 inches done and I'm ready to pick up my hook and get to it...After I have my coffee...Coffee always comes first after I feed the cat !!!


----------



## ManyClouds

Hi, Cally,
I don't have anyone to knit a prayer shawl for, at the the moment. Is it ok to knit one for myself, to use when I pray the rosary?


----------



## Katie's Mom

Kerry Anne said:


> Hi, Cally,
> I don't have anyone to knit a prayer shawl for, at the the moment. Is it ok to knit one for myself, to use when I pray the rosary?


* Of course. The "rules" for prayer shawls are incredibly easy. Go with your heart! And you might want to pass that shawl on when you find someone who needs it. In my view, your prayers will go with it!*


----------



## eyeletstitch

I lead the Prayer Shawl Ministry at our church and am always looking for some new ideas. Thank you for starting this workshop.


----------



## candybooth

I would also like to be included. I would like to use the Caron Simply Soft. What do I need to do?

Candace


----------



## Designer1234

candybooth said:


> I would also like to be included. I would like to use the Caron Simply Soft. What do I need to do?
> 
> Candace


*Hi Candace Designer here. start reading page one of this workshop. The information us all there including a crochet and knitted pattern*. Shirley (designer1234]


----------



## Laneyb

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## stitchingfree

I'm involved with the prayer shawl ministry at our church, and am currently knitting a shawl with pink acrylic yarn. It's a very worthwhile ministry as there are many who would love a "hug" with a finished shawl, and the prayers included while knitting it.


----------



## Katie's Mom

vananny said:


> I read that the Lion Brand Homespun yarn was highly recommended for this shawl. I bought it and began the shawl pattern on the site. The pattern doesn't show at all with this type of yarn. Pulled it out. Any sugggestions as to another knitting pattern that will show up much better?


* You could try a basketweave pattern or switch to a straight stockinette or garter stitch.*


----------



## Katie's Mom

momcancino said:


> That yarn is not so good with patterns but you can get a very warm shawl with it


* Good point. A less "poofie" yarn such as Caron Simply Soft/Red Heart Classic/Cascade 220 does show up the pattern better, but Homespun is nice to curl up with.*


----------



## Vermontknitster

Somehow I have done something to not get the new postings in this workshop! Help

*designer1234* here: go to 'my profile' and make sure you have your settings set up to receive notifications by email of the posts on your watched list. sometimes for some unknown reason they manage to get off the watched list. that should do it. if that doesn't work, pm admin.

*It is essential that you post every once in awhile and you have the topic on watch (top left hand corner) it also should be in your watched topics - then all you have to do is go there and click on the workshop*. hope this helps.


----------



## darowil

jtanner said:


> This is day three am I not going to the right place to find info? I read about size of needles, pattern of k3,p3. I like this stitch when I use Caron or Vanna White's yarn as it shows the pattern. I am in a prayer shawl group at my church, we have found this to be a wonderful ministry for us as well as the ones who receive the shawls/laprobes. Was hoping to find some new patterns.


On page one Katies Mum has them (one knit and one crochet) in two of her posts. They are not downloads so just look in her early posts for them.


----------



## Sockmouth

I've been making shawls with the k3p3 pattern for quite a few years. Eagerly anticipating seeing some new ideas.


----------



## RNLinda

I'm also looking forward to new information. I have done the K3P3 for quite some time. Also, have some books with prayer shawl patterns, but am always looking for something new.


----------



## candybooth

Do you have me registered? I can't tell if I am in or not. I will be in Calgary in late June or early July. I have reservations at the Mountaineer Lodge near Lake Louise.

Candace

I wish I could meet you or talk with you on the phone

you are in the workshop just start reading page one.

*Designer1234 here*
if you want my phone number you are welcome to pm me,

That is a nice lodge -- beautiful spot. I am in Calgary.


----------



## candybooth

I don't like Homespun very much. It ravels too easily and for me, it is hard o work with, but it is beautiful.

Candace


----------



## mtnmama67

Designer1234 said:


> I have counted 42 people as students of this workshop not counting the above I'm in's great ladies.


Am joining this workshop also...appreciate the time and effort of all..


----------



## Katie's Mom

Sockmouth said:


> I've been making shawls with the k3p3 pattern for quite a few years. Eagerly anticipating seeing some new ideas.


* I hold that what makes something a prayer shawl is the intent, not the pattern. So almost any pattern could be used to make a prayer shawl. I get bored with K3, P3 fairly quickly. Fortunately, there are tons of patterns available. Ravelry (www.ravelry.com) is my favorite source. It's free, as are many of their patterns. If you're looking for lap robe patterns, look at the baby blanket patterns. They're about the right size. Obviously, skip the ones with bunnies, ABC's and the like if you're making a lap robe for an adult. *


----------



## Katie's Mom

candybooth said:


> I don't like Homespun very much. It ravels too easily and for me, it is hard o work with, but it is beautiful.
> 
> Candace


* It's not my favorite, either. But it's readily available, the price is not too bad, and projects do go quickly. If I need a shawl in a hurry, that's what I may use. (Or as an emergency project, such as when the car disembowled itself somewhere in West Virginia and I foolishly had nothing to work on. Wal-Mart was only half a mile down the road. Sanity saved!!)*


----------



## Vermontknitster

Good thing for walmarts!


----------



## ManyClouds

Hi Cally,
I'm planning to knit the shawl that you have posted on pg 1. I wanted to use some wool from my stash but only have dk. Is that ok? I guess that I would probably have to use 4mm needles (an English knitter).


----------



## Katie's Mom

Kerry Anne said:


> Hi Cally,
> I'm planning to knit the shawl that you have posted on pg 1. I wanted to use some wool from my stash but only have dk. Is that ok? I guess that I would probably have to use 4mm needles (an English knitter).


* Certainly! You will also need to increase the number of stitches to get the 24 inches width. That's the nice thing about prayer shawls. You can use whatever materials you like!*


----------



## Estee

I was in a quandry as to who would be the recipient of my prayer shawl...I have finally decided to gift it to the person that shares my room after my spine surgery this month...I am almost finished with the crocheted shawl and will most likely tackle the knit one next..


----------



## momcancino

I would like to make a triangular shawl, any sugestions on what stich should I use


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the Prayer Shawl (friendship shawl) I just finished a few minutes ago for my dear friend's 96 year old Mother who took a fall last month.

She is still living in her home and is an amazing woman. I hope you like it. worsted variegated, knitted using the basic dishcloth pattern - increasing until it is the right size. I then added a crochet border and ties. Designer1234

Pattern:

cast on /4 stitches -- next row, right side ' k2, yo knit to end of row,continue until you get the size you want. I also changed colors and did rows every once in awhile of knit 2, yo,then k2 together y/o until you reach the border on the other side.

I hdc'around the whole shawl and then put a shell stitch border around the two side pieces.


----------



## Buttons

That is just beautiful.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet

Your shawl is absolutely beautiful. Mine is almost finished. I am crocheting a ruffle around the whole shawl and I will finish it this evening and then give it to a very dear friend of mine who is suffering with heart problems. I will crochet another shawl for another friend who is the main care giver for her son of 42 who has been suffering for a whole year because of a stroke. Please remember all these people in your prayers. Thank you.

Jean


----------



## Geeks Crotchet

Have you tried the crocodile stitch. I have made 4 shawls using this stitch, (all triangular) and they have turned out beautiful. If you haven't tried this stitch, you can find it on utube.


----------



## Sockmouth

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the Prayer Shawl (friendship shawl) I just finished a few minutes ago for my dear friend's 96 year old Mother who took a fall last month.
> 
> She is still living in her home and is an amazing woman. I hope you like it. worsted variegated, knitted using the basic dishcloth pattern - increasing until it is the right size. I then added a crochet border and ties. Designer1234
> 
> Pattern:
> 
> cast on /4 stitches -- next row, right side ' k2, yo knit to end of row,continue until you get the size you want. I also changed colors and did rows every once in awhile of knit 2, yo,then k2 together y/o until you reach the border on the other side.
> 
> I hdc'around the whole shawl and then put a shell stitch border around the two side pieces.


Oh I love this Designer! I've been waiting for something different to try. I think this will be my next project. I've got a couple of balls of Amazing that will be perfect. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Musicmaker52

Is it 4 stitches to start? There is another symbol in front of your posted pattern.
Thank you. Can't wait to get started on this one. I have my prayer shawl group to attend this am.


----------



## Designer1234

Cast on 4 stitches-- turn, 2nit 2, y/o knit one, every row until it is the size you want. I have long cables for my Denise interchangeables and I find it worked well.

I also added color changes and [ k2tog, y/o] to make the pattern. so easy - I used BIG needles and worsted weight yarn. really easy knit and not time consuming.

i then half double crochet around the whole shawl then added a shell to both sides (not the top.) then I put in a crochet tie to help her keep it on. that is all there was to it. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

here is the pattern

you only do the increases, until it is the size you want.

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> Shirley, What size big needles did you use? I love this and it's on my I just have to make list.
> 
> Gigi


*I used size US 15 -- l0 mm needles, the largest size I have with my Denise needles with a 40" cord* - I used stash worsted - in 3 different shades, one a variegated, one a lilac, and the medium dark green.

On the lilac border I did a y/o knit two across the piece.

When it was the size I wanted ( she is very tiny) I cast off the knitted stitches, and half double crochet around the whole piece with 2 sizes smaller crochet hook. Then I put a shell stitch on the two sides (not across the top) then put two ties on.

It is quite pretty - had no Idea how it would end up but I was very happy with it. hope this helps. bobglory pm me if you need help.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

This is my favorite dishcloth pattern to make but I never thought of making a shawl from this pattern. Thank you for posting this shawl, it is lovely. My minister and his wife are both going through cancer treatment. I think this will be perfect for her. I think I can work this one in between working on the Tree of Life. This will be very relaxing.


----------



## Buttons

Well I finished my prayer shawl two days ago. I also took a picture but I don't know how to add it in reply. I like this one a whole lot better than other ones I have made. They were just knit.


----------



## jadancey

I'm curious as how to make the fringe like in the photo of the first shawl. It looks like it's not cut on the ends and is very pretty.


----------



## Katie's Mom

*Triangular Shawls

Rectangular shawls are nice, but sometime I get want a different shape. And the basic patterns are so easy to produce. Using yarn of your choice and an appropriate hook/needle, start with one stitch. Increase one stitch at the beginning of each row. Work until your shawl is desired size or you run out of yarn or patience.

Some patterns have you increase 1 stitch at each end of every other row. I find increasing at the beginning of each row easier to remember. I also try to avoid increasing in the first or second stitch. K2, YO, K to end or the row or making 2 stitches in the third stitch of a row gives me a nicer edge.

I like a number of patterns that are more elaborate. One of my favorites is the Simple Crochet Shawl (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-crochet-shawl )
which is done in sock yarn/fingering yarn. For this one, I used a Poems yarn.

The Moss Stitch Bordered Shawl is larger than most shawls. I love wrapping up in it. Using larger than normal needles reduces the weight. This one Is in Cascade 220 Superwash. It looks rather rumpled because I borrowed it back from a friend who wouldnt give it up long enough for me to prep it properly. The pattern is available at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moss-stitch-bordered-shawl *


----------



## Katie's Mom

momcancino said:


> I would like to make a triangular shawl, any sugestions on what stich should I use


* I usually do garter stitch (knit every row) because it makes a shawl with no "wrong" side. By the way, if you'd rather purl that knit, you can also do garter stitch by purling every row. *


----------



## Katie's Mom

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the Prayer Shawl (friendship shawl) I just finished a few minutes ago for my dear friend's 96 year old Mother who took a fall last month.
> 
> She is still living in her home and is an amazing woman. I hope you like it. worsted variegated, knitted using the basic dishcloth pattern - increasing until it is the right size. I then added a crochet border and ties. Designer1234
> 
> Pattern:
> 
> cast on /4 stitches -- next row, right side ' k2, yo knit to end of row,continue until you get the size you want. I also changed colors and did rows every once in awhile of knit 2, yo,then k2 together y/o until you reach the border on the other side.
> 
> I hdc'around the whole shawl and then put a shell stitch border around the two side pieces.


* What a perfect example of adapting one pattern to make a prayer shawl!*


----------



## Katie's Mom

Designer1234 said:


> I have looked at that shawl and the fringe portion. I am wondering whether it is done with eyelash yarn. It is very thick, and i made a fring on a scarf that looked quite a lot like it. If anyone has any ideas on how it is done maybe you could let us know until we hear back from Cally.
> 
> Shirley


* You folks are good! I just used a strand of fun fur/eyelash yarn held with the main yarn. I don't really care for fringes and will go to great lengths to avoid them. I used two skeins of fun fur, one on each end. *


----------



## Katie's Mom

Designer1234 said:


> I Have sent an email to Cally and hope to hear back from her, if not I will leave the workshop open and will try to get answers for you about the fringe. Please work away on your shawls until I find out whether she is okay. Shirley


* And back I am! Sorry for the lapse. The medical profession can be so clueless sometimes. They think their tests are much more important than knitting. "Wait 'til I finish this row!" doesn't go over well with them, either.

But that is all behind me now. I thought I was done last time, but now I'm officially done. Thanks for your patience. Prayer shawls, here we come.*


----------



## Designer1234

*Parade of Prayer shawls is now open.

Please post your Prayershawls at the following link*

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169227-1.html#3273271*

We ask that you post pictures here as well as the Parade. also take the time to check out all the parades of different workshops. outstanding work on every one. Designer.


----------



## Designer1234

If any of the students have problems downloading pictures , if you wish to pm me I will give you my email address and you can send them to me with your avatar name and I will post them here and in the Parade for you. We definitely want all that are finished. Thanks. designer.

Cally - I used your examples in the Parade as well. Hope that is okay. They look good. and I hope all the students will post theirs here and at the Parade. sounds like some are ready.


----------



## Estee

I said I was going to give my first finished Prayer Shawl to my room mate during my hospital stay...I just found out that ALL rooms are private in the hospital that I will be going to...I guess I will have to walk the hall and find someone in need...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

And she trips thru the door saying *hi all*.. been gone a while..fell and sprained my foot majorly.. the pain is just now
starting the dull ache phase and im back to work (ugh)...i really like that Moss stitch one .. i have some red heart so soft here and i wanna double it,., will this be a good yarn to use for these shawls???


Susie


----------



## Katie's Mom

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> And she trips thru the door saying *hi all*.. been gone a while..fell and sprained my foot majorly.. the pain is just now
> starting the dull ache phase and im back to work (ugh)...i really like that Moss stitch one .. i have some red heart so soft here and i wanna double it,., will this be a good yarn to use for these shawls???
> 
> Susie


* Certainly. See how it goes doubled. I hope working on the shawl helps distract from the ankle issue. *


----------



## Katie's Mom

Estee said:


> I said I was going to give my first finished Prayer Shawl to my room mate during my hospital stay...I just found out that ALL rooms are private in the hospital that I will be going to...I guess I will have to walk the hall and find someone in need...


* Excellent suggestion!! You might also talk to the staff to see if they have any ideas. And then there are those who help us when we are in the hospital - taking care of pets, maintaining the house and yard, acting as control central, and the like. They might appreciate a shawl to curl up in while you're out of commission!*


----------



## CheriF

I am doing a Prayer Shawl using the Trinity Stitch. Can't say it is perfect but I think it will be okay. Only have 10 more inches to finish. I am using larger needles than normal for the yarn so it is a open weave look -- a little lacy looking.

Since I am doing this for my church Prayer Shawl Ministry, I am using yarn that I got at a craft supply store. Everything in it is donated with the proceeds going to our area Senior Living Council and helping with things like the Elderbus (free to users!!). 

It feels and looks like baby yarn (most likely acrylic). I got 2 big plastic bags (more than a gallon size), one yellow and one green, for $5 each. I used the green for the Trinity Stitch Shawl. I think the next one will be a Feather and Fan Stitch. Hopefully, I will have a picture to share soon.


----------



## CheriF

Okay, I am now at 60 inches in length but it seems too short. When I put it around my shoulders (but not around my neck), there is not very much to put over my arms. I have seen some of the rectangular shawls as long as 69 inches. Should I keep going?


----------



## RNLinda

Thanks for the workshop. Don't have anything to post as I haven't finished my current shawl.


----------



## Estee

I finished my shawl and presented it to the lady from the hospital housecleaning crew that cleaned my room during my stay...She was quite grateful and was beaming from ear to ear to think that someone would be so kind..She kept my room spotless and would go get me ice when I asked, as I didn't want to keep the nurses from their duties...I am recuperating nicely and haven't taken a pain pill now for 2 days..My home health nurse and physical therapy lady are very pleased with my progress...I go for my post surgical check up on Friday...Sure hope I get the go ahead to drive...I love my daughter dearly, but still, there is no place like home...Hope everyone had a fabulous Memorial Day...And I can't thank you enough for all the prayers and for giving us this CAL...


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop will close on June 2*. Thanks for joining us and I want to applaud you all for the beautiful shawls. If you finish a shawl before the workshop closes please post here. However, you are welcome to post any future finished shawls on the Parade. this workshop will 
remain on the Workshop section and will be available to read permanently. Thanks for joining us and I hope you all have gained information and help from this workshop!

Designer1234


----------



## ManyClouds

Once again, thank you so much for giving us this workshop with Cally. I had always wanted to make a prayer shawl but didn't know anything about them. Not only have I made my first shawl, but I now know lots of lovely prayers (from the prayer ministry) which I can use to pray when knitting for others.

:-D :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop is now closed.

I wish to thank Cally, and all the students who have joined in with us to learn more about Prayer Shawls*.

The workshop will remain permanently on the Section after it is closed. You are welcome to read the information and use it for your own
Prayer Shawls.

We ask that it be kept in the KP forum for the use of KP members only. Thanks so much to teacher and students.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

